# ما فائدة تسخين السيارة ????



## محمد حسن نصر (6 أغسطس 2007)

*س: ما فائدة تسخين السياره وهل يجب علينا ان نسخنها في جميع الاوقات حتى في الصيف ..؟؟؟
ج: سواء كان في الشتاء او في الصيف وحتى الخريف بل والربيع لابد لك من تسخين المحرك 
فوائـد تسخين السيارة كما يلي :- 
اولا : تعلم ان الزيت في المحرك قبل التشغيل يكون باردا ،وكفاءة الزيت تزداد كلما تعرض للحرارة 
لان هناك جزيئات في الزيت تزداد فعاليتها وتكون قادرة على منح الزيت اللزوجة الكافية 
لتقليل احتكاك قوالب الحديد الموجودة داخل المحرك من بساتم وحلقات وتروس وغيرها 
وكلما زادت الحرارة كلما زادت فعالية الزيت اذا كان جيدا طبعا..... 
لذلك ترى ان السيارات الجديدة يكون مؤشر الحرارة في المنتصف حتى يحافظوا على المحرك فترة اطول باذن الله 
ثانيا : لابد من تجهيز المحرك للعمل الشاق 
وذلك بتسخينه بعض الوقت حتى تسمح للمعدن داخل المحرك بوجود الزيت بالتمدد 
حتى تجنبه التاكل وبالتالي حصول فراغات في الحلقات تسمح للزيت بالدخول الى غرفة الاحتراق 
وبالتالي ظهور الدخان الذي يخرج من العادم او ما يسمى البوش 
لانه يكون في حالة انكماش عندما يكون باردا ​*


----------



## eng_mechanic (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
معلومات مفيده من مهندس مفيد
وشكرا


----------



## الصانع (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك:30:


----------



## tamereng78 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## mjdk2007 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

محمد حسن نصر قال:


> *
> 
> لان هناك جزيئات في الزيت تزداد فعاليتها وتكون قادرة على منح الزيت اللزوجة الكافية
> 
> ​*


اعتقد كلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة للزيت تنخفض اللزوجة وليس العكس يمكنك استبدال كلمة "الكافية" بالـ"المناسبة"


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
هناك عناصر كثيرة تحتاج الى الانتظار حتى تسخن السيارة الى الدرجة المطلوبه قبل السير بها
* وصول الزيت الى جميع اجزاء المحرك المتحركة
* تمدد الصمامات حسب التصميم للحصول على افضل اداء
* ارتفاع حرارة غرفة الاحتراق لتحسين الاحتراق 
* وفي السيارات الحديثة يوجد متحسس للغازات العادمة وهذا لا يعمل حتى تصل درجة الحرارة الى حد معين ليقوم بعملية تنظيم لنسبة الخلط بين الوقود والهواء للحصول على افضل ظرف تشغيلي وتقليل استهلاك الوقود


----------



## المرابع (20 نوفمبر 2007)

انا بشكرك يا اخ محمد حسن
وعندي سؤال 
السؤال:لماذا كثيرا من اصحاب السيارات يقموا بفك/او نزع الثرموثتات من دورة التبريد؟وما هي الاثار المترتبة علي ذلك؟
ولك مني جزيل الشكر
اخوك م.احمد المرابع


----------



## نبض الخلود (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*اجابه السؤال*

اولا احب ان اشكرر العضو محمد حسن لمجهودو وثانيا اجابه سؤال المهندس احمد المرابع هوا ان في السيارات التي تنتج خصيصا للبلاد المتجمده مثل روسيا مثلا تقوم شركه لادا بأضافه الثرموثتات اما في البلاد الحاره نسبيا مثل السعوديه ومصر كمثال يتم نزع الثرموثتات لأنه في تلك الحاله يصبح عيبا وليس ميزه هذه اجابه السؤال والله اعلي واعلم وانا تحت امركم في اي سؤال
:1:


----------



## خالد1390 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ـ و ـ (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شـــكـــرا جــزيــلا


----------



## المرابع (21 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكر الاخ نبض الخلود علي الرد,وانتظر رد اخر علي سؤالي من باقي الاخوان 
السؤال:لماذا كثيرا من اصحاب السيارات يقموا بفك/او نزع الثرموثتات من دورة التبريد؟وما هي الاثار المترتبة علي ذلك؟
ولك مني جزيل الشكر
اخوك م.احمد المرابع


----------



## م رعد أزهري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ احمد المريبع المحترم
السلام عليكم
انا اخالف اجابة الاخوة اذ ان ازالة الثيرموستات خطا وذلك انه يعمل على تنظيم حرارة السيارة في كل الظروف لتبقى في نفس الحرارة حيث انه يقوم بتأخير الماء في الرديتر عند ارتفاع الحرارة وبالتالي يعطي فرصة التبريد اكثر بينما يغلق عند برودة المحرك ليسمح بارتفاع الحرارة . لذلك من الخطا ازالته وفي حال وجود ارتفاع في حرارة السيارة يجب البحث عن سبب ارتفاع الحرارة فيها وحل المشكلة ومن اسباب ارتفاع الحرارة في السيارة تسكير الرديتر او وجود تسرب من صمامات العادم او الهواء داخل المحرك او وجود تسرب للغازات العادمة في لحظة الانفجار الى دورة مياه التبريد او كذلك عدم معايرة المحرك بالشكل الصحيح من حيث التايمنك( timing )


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المرابع (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ليك يا اخ نبيل 
ولكن اريد ان اتعرف علي الاثار المترتبة جراء ازالة الثرموثتات؟ ما هي الاضرار الحادثة ؟
يعني بفرض ان مفيش مشكله في ارتفاع الحرارة-اذا ما هي الاثار المترتبة علي ذلك!

والاثار في نظري هي قلة كفاءة المحرك-لان الثرموثتات تتحكم في دورتي التبريد للسيارة (دورة التبريد الصغري ) و(دورة التبريد الكبري) وعند نزع الثرموثتات سوف يصبح هناك دورة واحدة فقط وهي دورة التبريد الكبري,وبالتالي درجة حرارة تشغيل المحرك سوف تقل عن القيم المثلي,لان هناك تبريد مستمر, وبالتالي سوف يؤثر ذلك علي كفائة الاحتراق بالسلب(الوقود ني) وبالتالي يؤثر علي كفائة المحرك.لان كفائة المحرك غير مستغلة علي الشكل الامثل .
وبالتالي يؤدي نزع الثرموثتات الي قلة كفائة المحرك و ذيادة نسبة استهلاك الوقود.

هذا والله اعلي واعلم
والسؤال مازال مطروح امام الاخوة
م . أحمد المرابع


----------



## قلب الأحبة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
وأثابكم على هذه المعلومات 
وإن شاء إلى الأمام


----------



## م.محمدالدليمي (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز 
وشكرا على المجهود الكبير :75: :20:


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر للجميع


----------



## طالب ميكانيكا (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر لك اخوي الغالي على هالمعلومة الطيبة


----------



## DrClick (25 نوفمبر 2007)

كما ان تسخين السيارة يساعد على زيادة تبخير الوقود واختلاطة بالهواء من اجل احتراق افضل من خلال نسبة الهواء الى الوقود . 
ولكن مع استخدام السيارات الحديثة لاسلوب حقن الوقود اصبح من غير المهم تسخين السيارات


----------



## محمود تكيف (25 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم على المعلومات الدقيقه الوافيه الى انتا بتقدمها 
وربنا يخليك على الحجات الحلوه دى


----------



## طلال عبيد (27 نوفمبر 2007)

معلومه جيده شكرا لك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (27 نوفمبر 2007)

ما يزيد عن 7 سنوات لم ارى اى اوربي يسخن سيارته قبل التحرك


----------



## هشام محمد انور على (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## هشام محمد انور على (27 نوفمبر 2007)

عدم تسخين المحرك يتلف المحرك


----------



## MOAHBD (16 يناير 2010)

هذه المعلومه مفيده والحمدلله اني قرءتها لانني بصراحه من هذه الناحيه انا مهمل في سيارتي لذلك بشكرك يا مهندس على هذه المعلومه المفيده


----------



## مازوراي (20 يناير 2010)

عربيتي نوبيرة2 واناماشي صلانصية بتقطع ممكن تجاوبوني وجزاكم اللة خير


----------



## mjbcisy (21 يناير 2010)

مشكور موضوع رائع انا كنت استغرب ليش بيطلع دخان عند بداية تشغيل السياره الصبح .....


----------



## msnaga (9 مايو 2013)

محمد حسن نصر قال:


> *س: ما فائدة تسخين السياره وهل يجب علينا ان نسخنها في جميع الاوقات حتى في الصيف ..؟؟؟
> ج: سواء كان في الشتاء او في الصيف وحتى الخريف بل والربيع لابد لك من تسخين المحرك
> فوائـد تسخين السيارة كما يلي :-
> اولا : تعلم ان الزيت في المحرك قبل التشغيل يكون باردا ،وكفاءة الزيت تزداد كلما تعرض للحرارة
> ...


----------



## msnaga (9 مايو 2013)

محمد حسن نصر قال:


> *س: ما فائدة تسخين السياره وهل يجب علينا ان نسخنها في جميع الاوقات حتى في الصيف ..؟؟؟
> ج: سواء كان في الشتاء او في الصيف وحتى الخريف بل والربيع لابد لك من تسخين المحرك
> فوائـد تسخين السيارة كما يلي :-
> اولا : تعلم ان الزيت في المحرك قبل التشغيل يكون باردا ،وكفاءة الزيت تزداد كلما تعرض للحرارة
> ...


لا يجب أن يزيد زمن التسخين لأكثر من عشر ثوان حتى لا يتسبب ذلك فى ممعدل التآكل لأجزاء المحرك، خاصة فى السيارات الحديثه والأفض السير بالسيارة على سرعات هادئه يؤدى الى سرعة وصول المحرك لدرجة حرارة التشغيل المناسبة أسرع وأفضل من التسخين على الواقف (بدون حمل)​


----------



## اسامةسمير (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ابن الديوانية (1 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد انو 10-30 ثانية وقت جدا كافي لتسخين السيارة والقصد هوة اكتمال دورة التزييت وبالنسبة لل(بزيادة درجة الحرارة تزداد الزوجة ) فلا اعتقد ذالك


----------



## génei (14 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم اريد فقط ان اضيف شي ان الثرموثتات تساعيد المحرك علي الوصول لى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة في التسحين لان تكون معلقة للوصول لى درجة المطلوبة و بعض الصانعين يستعمل اثنثان واحد في مدحل ساءل التبريد والاحرا في المحرج لي الوصل في اقل وقت ممكن للل درجة المطلوبةç ---- فولزفاكن---- اان المحرك عند الادارة يدور فترة قبل وصول الزيت الى اعلى نقطة


----------



## سوزان1986 (14 يونيو 2013)

شكراً لجهودكم


----------



## راعي السوزو (22 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## عمر حسن وهبة (27 يونيو 2013)

الثرموستات يحافظ على درجة الحرارة المناسبة (operating tempreture) بمعنى انه يفتح عند ارتفاع الحرارة ليمرر الماء الى الراديتر ويغلق عند انخفاض الحرارة لزلك فهو مهم خاصة في بداية التشغيل


----------



## الدرع الأخضر (29 يونيو 2013)

mjdk2007 قال:


> اعتقد كلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة للزيت تنخفض اللزوجة وليس العكس يمكنك استبدال كلمة "الكافية" بالـ"المناسبة"





الزيت المخصص للسيارات كلما سخن تقل كثافته لكنهاتثبت عند حوالي 100 درجة مؤوية 

فلذلك يتم تغيير الزيت عند عندم ثباته


----------



## فقيه العرب (12 يوليو 2013)

في الشتاء تحتاج بمجرد انك شفت عداد الحراره تحرك قليلا انطلق -- في الصيف انا اشغل المحرك دقيقه وانطلق بسرعه بطيئه لحوالي 100 متر ثم ازيد التسارع 
طبعا تسخين الزيت مفيد جدا لجريان الزيت -- انا اقيم في قطر والجو عندنا حار:28:


----------



## ali-4 (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك :13:


----------



## user321 (25 سبتمبر 2014)

there are cold worm up when start the engine by switch and we dont need worm up


----------



## walat1977 (25 سبتمبر 2014)

مع استخدام السيارات الحديثة لاسلوب حقن الوقود اصبح من غير المهم تسخين السيارات


----------



## m_sadekmecg (22 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم


----------



## فقيه العرب (28 نوفمبر 2014)

كم الفتره --- يعني حتى يصل مؤشر الحراره للنصف؟


----------



## فقيه العرب (4 ديسمبر 2014)

انا شخصيا اسخن محرك سيارتي مناربع الى خمس دقائق وفي الصيف ثلاث دقائق او اقل مع العلم انا في الخليج في قطر - سيارتي تاهو 2002 ولا اعاني من مشاكل -- انصح بالشتاء التسخين كما اشرت اشعر اداء السياره افضل من التشغيل والانطلاق فورا -- تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## chemist 86 (31 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## walat1977 (1 مارس 2015)

ليس هناك اي فائدةفي تسخين السيارةات الجديدة لان نظام تزودبالوقود يكون بالحقن و تكفي ثواني معدودة فقط للانطلاق.


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

معلومات مفيده


----------



## فقيه العرب (1 أكتوبر 2016)

اشكر الاخوه وخصوصا الاخ نبيل الغباري بالمختصر ردك رائع


----------



## makhlof22 (14 مارس 2017)

*التسخين للسيارة*

تسخين المحرك هو من اكثر الاشياء المضرة للمحرك وهى المسبب الرئسى للصرف السريع للمحركات هذا من غير ما يسببه من مضار اخرى اولها هدر الوقود و الوقت.


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

